# Ab 969 Euro lieferbar - Neuer PCGH-Gaming-PC mit MSI GTX760 Hawk PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Ab 969 Euro lieferbar - Neuer PCGH-Gaming-PC mit MSI GTX760 Hawk PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*

					Sie sind auf der Suche nach einem Komplett-Rechner für um die 1.000 Euro? Dann sollten Sie einen Blick auf diesen neuen PCGH-Gaming-PC mit einer besonders schnellen Geforce GTX 760 werfen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Ab 969 Euro lieferbar - Neuer PCGH-Gaming-PC mit MSI GTX760 Hawk PCGH-Edition [Anzeige]*


----------



## xpSyk (9. Oktober 2013)

Gut und auf alle Fälle besser als die von MediaMarkt vertickten Acer und Alienware Mühlen!


----------



## eRaTitan (10. Oktober 2013)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus 




xpSyk schrieb:


> Gut und auf alle Fälle besser als die von MediaMarkt vertickten Acer und Alienware Mühlen!


 
Alienware ist kein Müll, sie übertreiben einfach mit den Preisen, das ist fast so wie Apple, nur als Gaming marke.


----------



## facehugger (10. Oktober 2013)

Nicht schlecht der Knecht. Könnte man durchaus drüber nachdenken, wenn man keinen Plan/Lust zum selber basteln hat und die Garantie/Zusammenbau mit einbezieht...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (10. Oktober 2013)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht der Knecht. Könnte man durchaus drüber nachdenken, wenn man keinen Plan/Lust zum selber basteln hat und die Garantie/Zusammenbau mit einbezieht...
> 
> Gruß


 
So ist es, als PCGHler schraubt man selbst und empfiehlt sowas eher seinen Freunden, damit die von Media-Markt-PCs verschont bleiben


----------



## xpSyk (10. Oktober 2013)

Deadfreak555 schrieb:


> Alienware ist kein Müll, sie übertreiben einfach mit den Preisen, das ist fast so wie Apple, nur als Gaming marke.



Nur dass Apple eine gute Alternative ist und nicht das gleiche für mehr Geld. Auf Alienware läuft ja auch nur Windows...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Oktober 2013)

ich würde trotz Unlust doch eher selber bauen, aber für andere People mag es ja passen


----------



## marvinj (10. Oktober 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ich würde trotz Unlust doch eher selber bauen, aber für andere People mag es ja passen


 Jedem steht es frei, wie er zu diesem Thema steht. Ich bastele auch lieber gerne selber. Es soll aber auch Leute geben, die das nicht können/wollen und oder sonstwas. Außerdem gibt es bei diesem System die Sicherheit, dass es stabil läuft und eine ausgewogene Kombo ist. Nebenbei gibt's noch Garantie 
Es ist auf jeden Fall attraktiver als Fertig-PC's von Firma XYZ


----------



## FSPower (11. Oktober 2013)

Sieht für den Preis wirklich ganz gut aus, wenn man nicht wie die meisten hier lieber selber baut! Jedoch würde ich schon ganz gerne wissen, was für ein MSi H87 Mainboard, welche 1TB Festplatte und welcher RAM verbaut ist, wenn ich schon 1000€ für einen Computer ausgebe!


----------



## RavionHD (11. Oktober 2013)

Für den Preis bekommt man aber auch sehr viel besseres.
Aber als Fertig PC ganz nett.


----------



## marvinj (11. Oktober 2013)

Da könnte btw auch nen Z87 Board rein 
Immerhin kostet die Kiste fast 1000€


----------



## Shadow Complex (13. Oktober 2013)

marvinj schrieb:


> Da könnte btw auch nen Z87 Board rein
> Immerhin kostet die Kiste fast 1000€


 

Welchen Vorteil hätte der Kunde dadurch? Man kann den Prozessor dann immer noch nicht übertakten und ein großer Unterschied besteht sonst nicht zwischen den beiden Chipsätzen.


----------



## henderson m. (14. Oktober 2013)

statt ner 760er ne 770er dann wäre er perfekt


----------



## bofferbrauer (17. November 2013)

Besteht die möglichkeit, dass PCGH auch mal ein HTPC zusammenbaut? Die iGPs werden ja immer flotter, da könnte sowas durchaus interessant werden


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (18. November 2013)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Besteht die möglichkeit, dass PCGH auch mal ein HTPC zusammenbaut? Die iGPs werden ja immer flotter, da könnte sowas durchaus interessant werden


 
Leider nein, das Interesse an solchen PCs ist zumindest bei unserer Zielgruppe sehr gering. Wer sowas haben möchte, baut sich das besser selbst zusammen.


----------



## xeno75 (18. November 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Nur dass Apple eine gute Alternative ist und nicht das gleiche für mehr Geld. Auf Alienware läuft ja auch nur Windows...


 
Du kannst dir auf vielen PCs aber auch Mac OS installieren. Das Betriebssystem ist dabei sogar noch billiger als Windows. Die Hardware in den netten Mac-Gehäusen ist komplett PC-Technik zu hohen Preisen...


----------



## XXTREME (20. Januar 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> So ist es, als PCGHler schraubt man selbst und empfiehlt sowas eher seinen Freunden, damit die von Media-Markt-PCs verschont bleiben


 

 Ich bau auch die PC´s meiner Freunde selbst....aber stimmt schon, lieber nen PCGH PC als so nen Rotz von der Metro Gruppe .


----------



## ich111 (20. Januar 2014)

Ein E9 währe schon wünscherswert, 2 Rails sind halt eher suboptimal


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (27. April 2014)

Wie wärs mal, wenn ihr nen PC mit 290X @Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV basteln würdet? Der Bedarf nach leisen 290X-Rechner könnte ja wohl kaum höher sein, oder?


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (5. Mai 2014)

Leider ist das Interesse an unserem 290X-PC eher bescheiden, obwohl hier auch eine leise Sapphire-Karte verbaut ist.


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Leider ist das Interesse an unserem 290X-PC eher bescheiden


Naja, der kostet halt auch eine Menge (als Privatperson). Bei praktisch aller Hardware kann man sehen, dass sich die Highend-Modelle nur sehr schleppend verkaufen. 

Kleiner Vergleich (Werte sind von Mindfactory selber)
49297 - 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 770 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe
3072MB Asus GeForce GTX 780 DC2OC-3GD5 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
6144MB Asus GeForce GTX Titan Black Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
oder für AMD:
60790 - 3072MB Asus Radeon R9 280X DirectCU II TOP Aktiv PCIe
61577 - 4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290 DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
4096MB Asus Radeon R9 290X DirectCU II OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (13. Mai 2014)

Auch da gleiches Ergebnis, betrachtet man die Preisklasse von rund 400 Euro, sehe ich nur 80 verkaufte R9 290X-Karten und 540 verkaufte GTX-780-Karten. Bitter für AMD.


----------



## Teutonnen (13. Mai 2014)

Eigentlich wollte ich was Anderes aufzeigen (der Highend-Bereich hat tendenziell geringe Absatzzahlen), aber dass Nvidia eine sehr starke (um nicht zu sagen fanatische) Fanbasis hat, ist wohl allgemein recht bekannt.
Bitter für AMD ist wohl eher, dass sie den Marketing-Hype von Nvidia (The way it's meant to be played) komplett verschlafen haben.

Ausserdem muss man bedenken, dass die 700er-Reihe schon viel länger draussen ist.
Mal als Vergleich: Die Asus gtx 780 ist seit dem 30.07.2013 auf GH gelistet, die R9 290 seit dem 13.01.2014.


----------



## Oozy (13. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auch da gleiches Ergebnis, betrachtet man die Preisklasse von rund 400 Euro, sehe ich nur 80 verkaufte R9 290X-Karten und 540 verkaufte GTX-780-Karten.


Die R9 290 ist viel eher das Konkurrenzprodukt zur GTX 780. Laut Mindfactory (Zugriff heute, 17:00 Uhr) wurde die ASUS GTX 780 Direct CU II über 550 mal verkauft und die R9 290 Direct CU II über 360 mal, wurde aber gut 5 Monate später veröffentlicht, bzw in den Store aufgenommen. So schlecht verkaufen sich die AMD-Karten, wenn man die Verkäufe von Mindfactory ansieht.


----------



## Munin666 (14. Mai 2014)

Gibt es auch Rabatt wenn man alles bis auf Gehäuse, Graka (hab die selbe) und NT haben will?


----------



## MadWalnut (14. Mai 2014)

@Munin666: bestell die Teile doch einfach einzeln bei MF oder warum genau willst du den (halben) PCGH-PC haben??


----------



## Threshold (14. Mai 2014)

PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Auch da gleiches Ergebnis, betrachtet man die Preisklasse von rund 400 Euro, sehe ich nur 80 verkaufte R9 290X-Karten und 540 verkaufte GTX-780-Karten. Bitter für AMD.


 
Die R9 290X hat einfach ein sehr mieses Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Daher kein Wunder dass sie sich nicht so gut verkauft. Die meisten greifen eher zur R9 290 als zur "X".


----------

